# Iexplorer.exe won't shut up!



## theletch1 (Nov 10, 2003)

I've been encountering a problem for a while that I can't figure out. When I'm OFFLINE playing a game I keep getting kicked out of the game and back to my desktop for no apparent reason.  When I'm on CFS2 it automatically pauses the game until I click the icon at the bottom and get back in.  When I'm on MechWarrior the game just keeps running and I have to catch up when I click the icon.  I've pulled up the task manager the last couple of times that this happened and the only changes to the list is IEXPLORER.EXE is there when it wasn't before.  I have a cable modem and it doesn't make a difference whether or not it is connected to the 'puter.  Is there any way to toggle iexplorer from enabled to disabled?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 10, 2003)

I believe thats internet explorer.

Do a scan for spyware, and a full virus scan.  Sounds like somethings running IE in the background on you.

Also, make sure all browser windows are closed.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks, Bob.  I'll do that.  I'm sure there's a spybot or two in here that I haven't found yet.  The last time I got knocked out of a game I pulled up the task manager and noticed "run dll as app" on the list.  I gave the command to end process for this and didn't get booted from the game.  Guess IE wasn't the problem after all.  I believe that the run dll is from a spybot as well.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 14, 2003)

Install and run one or both of the following:

http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/

http://www.safer-networking.org/index.php?lang=en&page=download

I run both, as one tends to find stuff the other has missed.  Keep them up to date and run them periodically.  I've personally seen computers infested with 200-300 pieces of ad and spyware after the initial run.

Cthulhu


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 17, 2003)

I already have the adaware as well as macaffee and run those a couple times a week.  They generally come up several new spybots every time.  I wish someone could create a program that would just trace the bots back to their originating point and just deliver about 10,000 volts to the next person who touched the keyboard of the sender.  Oh, well, that's the net I guess.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jun 22, 2004)

Just my opinion about MacAfee here. DON'T USE IT. I would get a different virus scanner. I think all of them use less resources than MacAfee and it does some funky things to the registry.

You could aslo run a fix on it if you have windows 98 but if you have 2000 or XP it is harder to fix. I have fixed this problem on a few computers and it a couple were because of spyware and the other was because IE got corrupted and the spyware removal didn't catch anything.

I can give you detail instructions if you need them, probably already have the problem fixed though.


----------



## dubljay (Jun 22, 2004)

Internet explorer is a pain in the *** anyway... I use mozilla simply because IE is so vurnerable to these kinds of things.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 22, 2004)

Computer Viruses (Originally Published September 2003 MartialTalk Magazine)
http://rustaz.com/writings/nonfiction/compcorner3.htm


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 23, 2004)

As others have said, run adaware and spybot, since this sounds like a spam app or something.  (A pox on the house of the CEO of GAIN.com)...

McAfee isn't bad, as it's supposedly the highest rated detection engine on the market.  However, it has the LOWEST rated removal engine out.  If you're really concerned about viruses, have multiple AV's ready.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jun 23, 2004)

I generally use Norton, and AVG. Sometimes I ad in EZ antivirus.

 I haven't really liked any other spyware programs other than adware and spybot.

 Sometimes IE needs to be reset when that error comes up.

 Go into control panel add and remove programs then windows components uncheck IE and then shutdown. Restart and do the same except check it this time. Sometimes with XP it automatically resets itself and you don't have to check it again. However this rarely works with XP for some reason. You might need to get the windows xp disk and readd IE.


----------

